# Post your favorite photo of Maria Callas



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it is a certainty that Callas has the best photos of any opera diva. Post yours. I'd love to do a similar thread on Sutherland but I would be the only one to post;-)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Reminder to all: information about copyright and uploading images. Please read before posting replies.*









Posting Images


Let's take another look at posting images. Just as in the past, the new site allows images to be displayed in two ways: from the site's server and by deeplinking to an image on the web. Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about copyright...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## erudite (Jul 23, 2020)

I have several… but this one is my all time favourite.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

By the rules above, I’m not sure I have a non-copyrighted image from the dozens in my collection. So I’ll post a photo of an image I commissioned from an artist. It’s not my _favorite photo of Callas_ but it’s the only one I can be sure is not copyrighted.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

So many iconic photos! Where would one start?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I'm sorry for the quality, it was shot at the exhibition about Obraztsova in the concert hall. I'm not sure about copyright.











_Mod comment: deleted image from TC server and linked to it hosted on a different server._


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

People, if you are not sure about the copyright do not upload to the server!

I posted the link on purpose, and it clearly says:



> Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about *copyright issues*:
> 1. Unless clearly marked otherwise, assume every image on the web is copyrighted.
> 2. Do NOT upload copyrighted images to the TC server, unless you are the creator (pictures you've taken yourself).
> 3. Deep linking to images hosted elsewhere on the web is allowed, provided the images are not watermarked or include the copyright sign.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> *Reminder to all: information about copyright and uploading images. Please read before posting replies.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should we delete this thread? Other places aren't so restrictive.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We are not other places. These are not new rules. As long as people follow the procedure outlined in the link, it's fine. It's not that complicated. It took me less than 30 seconds to replace the images by deep-linked images. 

Just do not upload copyrighted material to the server.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think it is a certainty that Callas has the best photos of any opera diva. Post yours. I'd love to do a similar thread on Sutherland but I would be the only one to post;-)


Has this image been modified? I've seen it several times (actually, on this site a few years ago), and I don't recall the man's face looking so harried. Rather, in the photo I remember, he looks rather oblivious to the storm approaching from behind.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Has this image been modified? I've seen it several times (actually, on this site a few years ago), and I don't recall the man's face looking so harried. Rather, in the photo I remember, he looks rather oblivious to the storm approaching from behind.


I've seen it this way for some time.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

All Li Ludi knows is that the fatter she was, the better she sang.

A headless horseman on a galloping steed, staring into her reflection in a shattered mirror couldn't have found Callas attractive.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I've seen it this way for some time.


There were several photos taken at the time, but the one most seen was the one where the guy looks a bit distressed.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Callas in her "that's not enough cake!" phase.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> Callas in her "that's not enough cake!" phase.


She was voluptuous but nothing like some of the heavies we've had recently. She was only at her heaviest for a couple of years. For most of her twenties she was only perhaps 30 or 40 pounds heavier than she was after the weight loss, but that can make a difference in singing. Even in Hollywood women were heavier until Audrey Hepburn came on the scene and was a game changer. She was the inspiration for Callas' transformation. Even Marilyn Monroe lost a lot of her curves to keep up with the trend.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She was voluptuous but nothing like some of the heavies we've had recently. She was only at her heaviest for a couple of years. For most of her twenties she was only perhaps 30 or 40 pounds heavier than she was after the weight loss, but that can make a difference in singing. Even in Hollywood women were heavier until Audrey Hepburn came on the scene and was a game changer. She was the inspiration for Callas' transformation. Even Marilyn Monroe lost a lot of her curves to keep up with the trend.


Nothing wrong with a little cake.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Red Terror said:


> Callas in her "that's not enough cake!" phase.


By American and Norn Iron standards that’s positively anorexic.

Half their populous’ have type-2 diabetes… 🥴🤢🤮


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

She isn't bigger than Anna Yurievna.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

https://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/maria_callas_norma_parigi.jpg


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, this morning I noticed how an assistant in the supermarket bakery, just across the street from my home here in Copenhagen, looks just like her. 
But I doubt she's into opera.


----------



## Callasfan (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Has this image been modified? I've seen it several times (actually, on this site a few years ago), and I don't recall the man's face looking so harried. Rather, in the photo I remember, he looks rather oblivious to the storm approaching from behind.


I have a rather old print of this under glass on my coffee table, it looks identical.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Callasfan said:


> I have a rather old print of this under glass on my coffee table, it looks identical.


Thanks. I'm not sure which one is more comic, the one posted, or the one with the poor guy looking oblivious.


----------

